# Help on name for a new restaurant



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this thread. I would love your opininons. I am about to open a restaurant, at the beginning it was only going to be pizza, pastas and italian desserts... but necessities have changed and I am expanding the menu. My pizzas will be cooked on a brick oven with wood, I will have pastas, a few dishes with chicken and beef, hamburguers, soups, salads, all kinds of desserts and more...

I am down to two names which me and my wife like both, if you have any idea of a different one of if you like one of the names below, please let me know.

One name is *Al dente* and the other one is *Gourmet Express*

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Anything but _Gourmet Express_.

BDL


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

boar_d_laze said:


> Anything but _Gourmet Express_.
> 
> BDL


I'm with BDL on that one. As for Al dente, there are already many restaurants by that name in existence throughout the US. Back to the drawing board?


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

How about *Pasta and*?


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

I apologize I was not specific enough.  The restaurant will be in Mexico and I checked there are not too many restaurants with that name...

As far as Gourmet express with the express on the name do you get the feeling that is fast food?  Or the name just plain sucks? haha... I would like to use the word gourmet on the name if possible, but I am open to new ideas.

Thanks all.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Esoltero said:


> I apologize I was not specific enough. The restaurant will be in Mexico and I checked there are not too many restaurants with that name...
> 
> As far as Gourmet express with the express on the name do you get the feeling that is fast food?


Gourmet Express does suggest fast food. As for using the word _gourmet_, I can't really comment on that due to a conflict of interest/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

"Al dente" would lead me to believe that the restaurant is chiefly a pasta restaurant. If that's not the case, you may want to rethink that one. "Gourmet Express" sounds like something you would get at an airport when you're in a hurry. Personally, I think the use of "gourmet" in the name of a restaurant is a bit conceited as well.


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

put up a sign that says "sorry i spent too much time on the food and didnt have time to think of a name" and use that


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

where in Mexico. are you after tourists? gourmet express is probably taken world wide but I think it denoted franchise. If your going for authentic cusine

then tell em what you got. Hole in the wall, grandmas table, Firehouse Pies, of course I love the name Panini!! etc.


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

Call it   "two mexican firemen"

when people ask about the name tell them its owned by two brothers

josé and hose b


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Esoltero,

I'm starting to understand more about what you're looking for as the thread continues.

So, how about *It's Italian* ?


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

*A Bite of Italy* or *A Bite of Italy in Mexico* ?????


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Italian ! Lost in Mexico


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

I am in Nogales, which is right across the border from Arizona.  This restaurant will serve no turists at all, mostly locals.  The reason, I would not want italy on the name is because I will have other stuff on the menu that is not italian.  At the beginning it would've been good, but now around 60% of the menu is italian... the rest is not.  I even have tamales on the menu.  I have chocolate tamales with crystallized orange, this are consider somehow gourmet tamales if there is such thing as gourmet tamal.  I also have some kabobs made with chicken, bacon, zucchini and onion and before serving I put some tamarind salsa on top.

I also have hamburguers... I have one with pinneaple, one that I put some chipotle salsa, so it is not your regular hamburguer. 

Thanks all for your contributions


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Why not go for a punchy one word name, eg  'Zest'?


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

How about *Gastronomy* ?


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

if you're insistant on having gourmet in the name...how about 'gourmet to go' ? el gourmando? el gordo gourmando?...

joey


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't understand. Why are you looking for an English name? What's wrong with something Spanish? If you like the idea of "gourmet" as a way of talking about elevated and original food, in Spanish it's not nearly as hackneyed or problematic. Take the examples "La Sibarita" or "Gastronomo Andale!" for instance. Either is far better than "Gouremet Express," and both give a better idea of what you're up to than "Al Dente." 

"Alfonso Diente's" is kind of cute. So are "Cafe Alfonso Diente," and "Diente de Alfonso." The more I think about it the more Al grows on me. Un vato simpatico, no?

Buena suerte,
BDL

PS. Of course there are "gourmet" tamales, in the way you mean "gourmet." But just remember that the term "gourmet" has negative connotations in the US. Because it was so overused in the seventies and eighties, it now makes us suspicious that someone is trying to sell something not very good.


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

I am not necessarily looking for a name in English.  Gourmet is the same in english and spanish and Al dente is a world wide expression.  I am right across the border from the US, so having a name in english is not a weird thing here since there is a lot of influence from the US.  I do not care if the name is in English, Spanish, French or Italian as long as it's a good name.

Oh and why Alfonso? haha who is Alfonso?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Since restaurants fail very fast Instead of    I-Hop   call it   I- Hope.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

if it was an italian seafood restaurant, you could call it ...wait for it..."that's a moray"!!!!!....sorry, tried, but couldn't resist....

joey


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

hahaha, well I do not have a name yet, but I am sure having a good time!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

esoltero,

ther must be no air on your planet...sorry, i just gotta say this.....are you friggin' nuts to open a restaurant on the border? you may as well just paint a bullseye on yourself....just let me know where to send the flowers or a charity donation...you sure about this? i have passed through nogales many, many times on our way to san carlos or bahia kino...you notice, i said passed through, as in did not stop, never, ever, even to go to the bathroom. friends, people i know and ourselves go as quickly through nogales as we can, and never at night. the locals are packing up and the tourists don't hang out. did you inherit the place or something? are you or your wife mexican? not that it matters to the cartels...it's right up there with juarez, tijuana and nuevo laredo for drug violence......why not go across the border to nogales, arizona...least there you would have a fighting chance.....maybe you should name it 'comida pasada'.....

bueno suerte, for sure...okay, sunday sermon over

joey


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Well, that was a piece of encouragement!!

Go for it bro, but nix the Italian.

I personally think you should offer local menu at a reasonable price.

Just make yourself an option for cooking at home to just a convience.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Still another stab: *Nogales Gourmet* ?


----------



## chef matt (Aug 25, 2011)

One if the first rules of business is that the name of the business should tell you everything that you need to know about the business. Taco bell for example indicates that they sell tacos. Pick some that is relative but not necessarily catchy. 

Personally, I like "Al dente express" which would indicate quick Italian foods.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Casa EsolTero


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

durangojo said:


> esoltero,
> 
> ther must be no air on your planet...sorry, i just gotta say this.....are you friggin' nuts to open a restaurant on the border? you may as well just paint a bullseye on yourself....just let me know where to send the flowers or a charity donation...you sure about this? i have passed through nogales many, many times on our way to san carlos or bahia kino...you notice, i said passed through, as in did not stop, never, ever, even to go to the bathroom. friends, people i know and ourselves go as quickly through nogales as we can, and never at night. the locals are packing up and the tourists don't hang out. did you inherit the place or something? are you or your wife mexican? not that it matters to the cartels...it's right up there with juarez, tijuana and nuevo laredo for drug violence......why not go across the border to nogales, arizona...least there you would have a fighting chance.....maybe you should name it 'comida pasada'.....
> 
> ...


Thank you for the sermon Joey... although I do appreciate your concern. Nogales is not as bad as it seems, yes; drug violence rate went up the last 3 years, but it has come down a little and it is not as bad. I am mexican (from Nogales) and my wife is also mexican and so is my whole family and locals are not packing up, there are new businesses opening everyday and we cannot be afraid of doing stuff because of drug violence.

My restaurant will be on a very nice part of town, I have the best college right next to me, also Daher-Socata which is a french aerospace company, Master Lock and Black & Decker are next to me... there has not been 1 report of violence aroundt here.

Usually drug violence is between cartels, sure sometimes civilians get caught in the middle of their war, but usually they just kill each other.

The thought of opening in Nogales, AZ was up there and it is still up there, but I am not a US Citizen, or legal resident or anything of that matter so Legally I cannot open a business in Nogales, AZ.

Thanks again!


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

panini said:


> Well, that was a piece of encouragement!!
> 
> Go for it bro, but nix the Italian.
> 
> ...


I am offering a good variety so people keep coming back and at a reasonable price I am purchasing most of the raw materials here in Mx which allows me to give a better price to my customers.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

aliciamunoz said:


> Yeah Gourmet and Express seem to create an oxymoron... But Al Dente is cute!


Thank you! We had a family dinner yesterday and it seems Al dente will be the winner... everybody voted for it! So it will probably something like:

Al dente

Gourmet cuisine

or

Al dente

The art of cooking

or something like that

Again thanks everyone for your thoughts and time!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Border Bistro?....

joey

maybe with your name in front of bistro

sorry, i didn't see your last post eso....bueno, bueno suerte.....when will this be happening? i will come see you on my way to san carlos perhaps....


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

If you're Mexican, in Mexico but cooking dishes that are 'foreign' to the locals - why not call it something like 'Exotic'? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

esoltero,

just so you know, my post was out of concern, nothing else...that just ain't my style!... again, all the best..keep us in your loop, please...

joey


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Best of luck to you!


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

durangojo said:


> Border Bistro....
> 
> joey
> 
> ...


Yes I know Joey and I appreciate it. This will happen soon, I want to open no later than October 1st. It may happen a week or so earlier, but no later than October 1st. Yes, please stop by my restaurant on your way to San Carlos It will be delightful to have you!

I will post a picture later on... thanks again buddy!


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

GourmetM said:


> Best of luck to you!


Thank you!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

eso, 

everyone makes the assumption that i am a guy, but i'm a girl...i got speedbumps!!...looking forward to the pics....just curious though about the burger with pineapple...is that something that locals like?...i've never actually seen a hamburger on a mexican menu and i'm sure it would be a different treat...just wondering about the pineapple.

joey


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey joey, the pineapple burger is fairly common here in California and it's okay if your looking for a change up. I like it with a grilled pineapple slice and some sweet chili sauce


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

gunnar,

nice to see you out and about again chef....hope all is good in your world..about the pineapple..while i know it's popular in california mainly because of the hawaiian influence i was just surprised at its popularity in mexico...i've just never seen it anywhere there in my travels. wondering if it was maybe part of a spicy salsa instead of a ring thing...but, hey if people put pineapple on a pizza, they'll do anything! something about those rings remind me of bad canned fruit cocktail as well as ham with 1/2 rings,cherries and a clove....seems some things from your chilhood you just can't shake off...eew, still gives me the heebie jeebies...oh well...again, glad to see you back

joey


----------



## esoltero (Jul 7, 2011)

durangojo said:


> eso,
> 
> everyone makes the assumption that i am a guy, but i'm a girl...i got speedbumps!!...looking forward to the pics....just curious though about the burger with pineapple...is that something that locals like?...i've never actually seen a hamburger on a mexican menu and i'm sure it would be a different treat...just wondering about the pineapple.
> 
> joey


ooopppss sorry about that, I only know one person name Joey and he is a guy, of course there is always the Joey from Dawson's Creek 

About the pineapple on hamburguers...I had a hambuerguer a long time ago in Mexico City with pineapple, also there is the teriyaki burguer here in Nogales from Carl's Junior and it has pineapple. About a month ago we had a nice family gathering on Sunday and I made hamburguers with grilled pineapple and everybody just loved them and kept asking for more... so I thought what the heck, why not include them on my menu?

I also put Mango on one of my pizzas, I put mango, grilled chicken and sun dried tomatoes... I have seen a pizzeria that uses cherries for their hawaiian pizza instead of pineapple...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

ok eso,

just don't put pineapple AND cherries on your pizza...i might just have to not like you anymore!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pineapple is indigenous to South and/or (maybe) Central America, and not any of the Pacific Islands. It's been grown in Mexico as a food crop since at least the mid 17th Century if not before. Don't know for sure, but at a guess people in California we're eating pineapple when Alta California was still a part of Mexico.

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

ok bdl,

knew i would get busted on that...thanks for the history lesson...yes, i do in fact know that pineapple is not indigenous to hawaii and that it is to central america,mexico and i think parts of the caribbean as well.. the pineapple in mexico are REALLY REALLY big and wonderful...i just never saw them in food or as part of a menu, aside from fruit plates...but then again, i haven't been everywhere in mexico...just wondering if it was something new or maybe i just wasn't paying attention....so in the end eso you're exactly right...why not? and that's what counts!!!

joey


----------



## psmo (Aug 30, 2011)

Al Dente - love it!! Forget about the pasta perception as al dente means "to the bite". Makes perfect sense. Best of luck to you.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Al dente is "to the tooth," not "to the bite." In Spanish it would be "al diente" which not only works as a direct translation, but as a pun as well because a "diente" is also a clove of garlic. I made a play on it with the name, "Alfonso Diente" but that flew pretty far over the OP's head, so... 

BDL


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Unfortunately Esoltero,

  I'm thinking a league of nations type of setting will work. You need to provide a meal that the locals don't have time to prepare.

It's all about convienences. Pick 12 things you can do and make sure it's the best around. Get yourself a breakfast item that rocks like steak and eggs.

Get a few items that it doesn't make a difference if the go to your place or their sisters place for lunch.

Give them what they can get at home. You have to build tradition. You're not going to do it with Italian food. Bring in that stuff later. You're Mexican, you know what eating is about.

There is no challenges. What I have in hand and the best I can prepare it..


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

know your audience!

joey


----------

